# Thinking about Rome, are there teaching jobs for UK citizens?



## godonholiday

I am currently in Sydney, but did a PGCE in LIverpool and then taught in North London (inner city school) for two years. I teach ICT (Computers)

Are there jobs for the like of me in Rome? Can I even work there as I am from the UK?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Joppa

godonholiday said:


> I am currently in Sydney, but did a PGCE in LIverpool and then taught in North London (inner city school) for two years. I teach ICT (Computers)
> 
> Are there jobs for the like of me in Rome? Can I even work there as I am from the UK?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance.


Your only realistic chance of an ICT post is with an English-medium British or international school. Posts are advertised on TES (paper version and online). Also check out the school website - vacancies are often listed there as well. Interviews are usually held in UK (mainly London) to save you the cost of flying out to Italy. Check the terms offered carefully, as living and teaching abroad is very different from UK. 
As for teaching in Italian state or private school, a good command of Italian is essential. There is a good demand for native English teachers, and there are UK-trained teachers working within the state system. Like a lot of things in Italy, it's the question of who you know and being in the right place at the right time, so network widely among existing teachers, do some casual teaching in schools (like running a language club or taking on a role akin to FLA) to get yourself known and be the first to hear about impending vacancies. Italian teachers of English, though well qualified, often have poor command of spoken English, as a year abroad isn't a compulsory part of university studies. So you do have an advantage over local candidates, but you still need to converse well in Italian with your superiors, colleagues and parents. All applications, and most of the interviews, will be in Italian.
Otherwise there are TEFL-type jobs in language schools and private tuition, but the competion is hot, pay isn't brilliant and there is less demand with recession, as people don't have a lot of money to spend on learning languages.


----------



## sharonsmu

*Teaching in Rome*



godonholiday said:


> I am currently in Sydney, but did a PGCE in LIverpool and then taught in North London (inner city school) for two years. I teach ICT (Computers)
> 
> Are there jobs for the like of me in Rome? Can I even work there as I am from the UK?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance.


As a european citizen you have the right to work and live in Italy, there are a couple of International schools in Rome, St Georges and Southlands english school in Rome (my own children attend the latter) I would check their websites and send a speculative C.V. Southlands is excpanding year on year as it grows a high school, so will probably be recruiting ready for next September. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## hannah851

I would say that your best bet if you're looking for teaching work in Italian schools is TEFL - it is quite competitive, but there are jobs out there, especially with your level of teaching experience. You might need to do a TEFL course though. 

Good luck!


----------



## ladolcevita78

Hi there!

A really good website for teaching jobs in rome is Wanted In Rome.

Sorry i cant place links up yet. Just google it.

Best of luck!


----------

